# What's Been Your Longest Fare?



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

What's been your longest Uber ride? 

I had an almost 8 hour trip on Sunday and made almost $1,000.00 - enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Thats nice until you have to dead miles all the way back


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Thats nice until you have to dead miles all the way back


I figured the 2 tanks of gas it cost (1 down and 1 back) was a small cost for the enjoyment of the ride. Maybe it's a MINI Cooper thing but I love driving my car!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> I figured the 2 tanks of gas it cost (1 down and 1 back) was a small cost for the enjoyment of the ride. Maybe it's a MINI Cooper thing but I love driving my car!


I love driving as well. But 16 hours is a little much


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Very Nice Jason! Was it a Casino Run?


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Very Nice Jason! Was it a Casino Run?


No just a run to DC from a local doctor. Really neat guy.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll take those long trips ANY DAY!


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Did the app let you drop off in DC with no problems?


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Did the app let you drop off in DC with no problems?


I had one technical issue but was able to get it taken care of from support.

Other than that no real issues.


----------



## robofury (Jul 14, 2015)

$40 25 min trip to the airport

I once had a 10 trip for 41$ thanks to a surge on the 4th


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> What's been your longest Uber ride?
> 
> I had an almost 8 hour trip on Sunday and made almost $1,000.00 - enjoyed it quite a bit.


Smells like credit card fraud


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> Smells like credit card fraud


The man is a local doctor in our town, I'm pretty sure he was legit lol


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Lucky ass


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Its cheaper and faster to fly.

Post a screenshot from your phone.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

So where is that screenshot?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Its cheaper and faster to fly.


Absolutely! Sounds like a nice far for sure though. 

Jason, you had to be in some type of shock when you saw 8 hours and was wondering if it was worth it.


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

I did wonder if it was worth it, but honestly traveling at night meant no traffic issues. 

He couldn't get a flight out on a Sunday night in time to make a 7am deadline.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> I did wonder if it was worth it, but honestly traveling at night meant no traffic issues.
> 
> He couldn't get a flight out on a Sunday night in time to make a 7am deadline.


Makes complete sense the fact he consider Uber, that would of cost 1500+ if he took a car service or taxi. Even doctors are cheap.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> Makes complete sense the fact he consider Uber, that would of cost 1500+ if he took a car service or taxi. Even doctors are cheap.


In general, most doctors are very cheap. When I was a bellman and a physician conference was coming in, we knew we wouldn't be making a lot in tips.


----------



## itique (Jul 2, 2015)

My best, and longest so far, was last weekend after a concert let out. 30 mile trip at 4.2x = $211. I was smiling at those dead miles on the way back.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> What's been your longest Uber ride?
> 
> I had an almost 8 hour trip on Sunday and made almost $1,000.00 - enjoyed it quite a bit.


What would be the deal with re-fueling in those situations?


----------



## JasonCT (Jun 16, 2015)

Shock said:


> What would be the deal with re-fueling in those situations?


Honestly it cost me $35.00 in fuel to do down and I just ate that. I suspect I could have added it through the review fare option, but I didnt bother and chalked it up to the cost of doing business.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bwi to Reading PA.


----------



## uberxdriver1 (Jun 23, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> What's been your longest Uber ride?
> 
> I had an almost 8 hour trip on Sunday and made almost $1,000.00 - enjoyed it quite a bit.


How? Did you go to different state? I did not know we get request for that long of a ride.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JasonCT said:


> Honestly it cost me $35.00 in fuel to do down and I just ate that. I suspect I could have added it through the review fare option, but I didnt bother and chalked it up to the cost of doing business.


I assume he meant having to refuel with the trip still active, meaning the pax has to pay for those extra minutes. Of course fuel actually used is going to come out of your pocket as normal.

My assumption would be that it would be fair on any ride that is an hour plus to possibly need to stop for gas on the pax's minutes. I try to refuel in the 50-100 miles left range, but a multi-hour trip could easily force me to stop, and a $1k trip would simply not be doable even on a full tank (unless it was because of massive surge), possibly taking multiple refuel stops.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

First week, made a 15 mile trip (a couple going to a baseball game and made $25 in about 23 minutes of work)


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

Just yesterday, Ventura to Huntington beach about a two hour ride. Made about $160 after Luber's cut. Thank god I'm done after this weekend, hello full time employment once again. I've missed you so much.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Longest was San Jacinto to Northridge $157 120 miles. I have had at least a dozen $100+ rides from home. Had 2 runs to LAX last week, this one from Perris


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

how do you get $1000 for 8 hours? which is prolly around 500 miles? uber black suv?

i dont see how one could complain about too little money. even $1k in 16 hours sounds very good.
sounds like the doctor must be scared to death by flying.

i drove for almost 2 months, and the longest was like 30 miles.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Last weekend, about $30 to the airport. (Took the longer way)


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterday from San Diego to LAX was my second longest ride, $150 and change.
I had to come back empty. I would not do it again, but it was a favor for a lady who uses me all the time.
She conveniently forgot to tip me, she had said she pays $200 for that trip and if Uber was less she would tip the difference.

In the past I have taken someone to LA for business meetings and on his request, waited and drove him to all the meetings that day and drove him back to San Diego, that was $375. I only took it because it was round trip. I think that's a good policy here. Otherwise, you get stuck in traffic on dead miles, which is a fate worse than death.

Other than that, it's all in town, max $40, mostly $20-25 airports all day, every day. Getting a little bored of the airport, actually


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Yesterday from San Diego to LAX was my second longest ride, $150 and change.
> I had to come back empty. I would not do it again, but it was a favor for a lady who uses me all the time.
> She conveniently forgot to tip me, she had said she pays $200 for that trip and if Uber was less she would tip the difference.
> 
> ...


Uber California Drivers are so lucky, that state is so big and has a lot of infrastructure. I'd say the same about the east coast like NY. Things are not so bad here in Cincy though (on average).


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

And $4 a gallon gas, woohoo, feeling the luck all day over here!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> And $4 a gallon gas, woohoo, feeling the luck all day over here!


Well at least you can save a few pennies on the dollar with the Uber Gas Card, right?


----------



## AshyLarry (Nov 12, 2014)

300+ rides in and my longest (not including tolls) was $70 from Edison, NJ to Ocean Twp, NJ.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Pittsburgh to Grove City for a job interview - 66 miles north. $107. I then told her to try the app before I left. It didn't work since it was so far outside the city. I then walked in with her to the job interview and asked if a taxi would picker her up. The receptionist laughed. I gave her my real cell phone number and told her to call me. I did some banking, post office, and lunch. 1 hour goes by - call - take her back to the airport and she paid me in cash. I stopped her counting when she hit $120 - I wanted her to know that their are still good people in the world.

Fare fee pay
$107 $22.20 $84.80
$120 $0 $120

$204.80 for 3 hours or $68.27 per hour - worth it and only dead time was things I needed to do anyway.

Also had another good one 21 miles 2.7 multiplier for $123.26 - 1 hour total with traffic and no downtime. $97.81 per hour on that trip.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Well at least you can save a few pennies on the dollar with the Uber Gas Card, right?


Ugh, don't get me started. I didn't even figure out what they were talking about with the discount. Was it 5%, 10% or 15%? Was it based on a mythical $3.33 / gallon price that has not been in these parts since the 1990s? I have no idea what that was about.

Sadly, it was short lived, as I only managed 195 rides in July, whilst kicking my butt working 30 out of 31 days for Uber. The only day off was for a funeral and that is what cost me the rides I would have needed to continue borrowing money to work every day. Lovely trap, isn't it? LOL!!!

What was the original question again?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

From her apt to Kroger around trip 15 minutes $8 
No tips
Low rating


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

$1,000 ride?! Lucky bastard. Best I've ever had was a $140 trip from Colorado Springs airport all the way up to Denver International Airport. This lady's flight got diverted because of bad weather, but the whole trip was honestly a nightmare...complaining the entire way up, and I got a low rating from her in the end.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Ugh, don't get me started. I didn't even figure out what they were talking about with the discount. Was it 5%, 10% or 15%? Was it based on a mythical $3.33 / gallon price that has not been in these parts since the 1990s? I have no idea what that was about.
> 
> Sadly, it was short lived, as I only managed 195 rides in July, whilst kicking my butt working 30 out of 31 days for Uber. The only day off was for a funeral and that is what cost me the rides I would have needed to continue borrowing money to work every day. Lovely trap, isn't it? LOL!!!
> 
> What was the original question again?


I think my reward states: "Save $0.15 per gallon. Must reach 186 trips to unlock it..." I just wondered if you took advantage of the offer. I think I will after I've reached the threshold.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

My longest fare was today. Went 35 miles to the airport and made $50.56 (no real wait time, could have been more). Traffic was flowing.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I think my reward states: "Save $0.15 per gallon. Must reach 186 trips to unlock it..." I just wondered if you took advantage of the offer. I think I will after I've reached the threshold.


Yes, I was able to use it in June and July. However, it was cut off August 1st because I did not have 200 trips in July. I saw literature with 15 cents, Uber ads with 10 cents and the local website said five cents. All of my purchases did not show a discount, and the ones that did only showed no more than $ 2. I also saw some fine print that came with the card that said the discount was based on a price of $3.33 per gallon.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Yes, I was able to use it in June and July. However, it was cut off August 1st because I did not have 200 trips in July. I saw literature with 15 cents, Uber ads with 10 cents and the local website said five cents. All of my purchases did not show a discount, and the ones that did only showed no more than $ 2. I also saw some fine print that came with the card that said the discount was based on a price of $3.33 per gallon.


Well, even if the discount isn't that great, you still get to defer immediate out of pocket gas expenses so there is some benefit I presume.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

dulles airport to BWI airport,
1 hour, 58 miles, $89 on uber xl

or 

Nationals Park in DC, to arlington, on a 4.1 surge, on uberxl, 30 minutes, 8 miles, $120.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Well, even if the discount isn't that great, you still get to defer immediate out of pocket gas expenses so there is some benefit I presume.


That is where I saw the value. Not that I *want* to borrow against future work, BUT it meant I could work some days when I otherwise wouldn't have been able to. I hope to get it reinstated.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Hit a ton of traffic on the way. Lady was super nice and we talked the whole time... still didn't tip me lol. I feel like her kids told her tips were included because she was really unfamiliar with the app. Still, she was asking about the job and I told her it didn't really pay that well. Too bad.

Anyway I ended up zigging and zigging across NJ after that.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Hit a ton of traffic on the way. Lady was super nice and we talked the whole time... still didn't tip me lol. I feel like her kids told her tips were included because she was really unfamiliar with the app. Still, she was asking about the job and I told her it didn't really pay that well. Too bad.
> 
> Anyway I ended up zigging and zigging across NJ after that.


I never tell them it doesn't pay too well. It's a matter of your perspective and what you are doing to minimize costs. Besides, why make yourself look like an idiot for driving for peanuts?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Hit a ton of traffic on the way. Lady was super nice and we talked the whole time... still didn't tip me lol. I feel like her kids told her tips were included because she was really unfamiliar with the app. Still, she was asking about the job and I told her it didn't really pay that well. Too bad.
> 
> Anyway I ended up zigging and zigging across NJ after that.


know your high way/area, why were you driving in the city? why are you not driving on that 95? if you drive on that 95, you would've shaved this trip down to an hour instead and still make about $60.

40 miles took you an hour and a half? wow... do it "smart"


----------



## UberMurph (Jul 16, 2015)

HA my best in my first 3 weeks has been 29 dollars. Ha what a newb. But still enjoy it. Met a lot of cool peeps.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> know your high way/area, why were you driving in the city? why are you not driving on that 95? if you drive on that 95, you would've shaved this trip down to an hour instead and still make about $60.
> 
> 40 miles took you an hour and a half? wow... do it "smart"


Shore traffic. I wasn't expecting it to be so bad. She insisted I take garden state parkway so I did. Oh well.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I never tell them it doesn't pay too well


Because you aren't really a driver. You are here from Uber corporate to spread Uber lies and propaganda.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Because you aren't really a driver. You are here from Uber corporate to spread Uber lies and propaganda.


Nothing corporate about anything I said. I know you wish to stir up controversy but I have already proven that I am a driver.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

All you have proven is that you work for Uber. All anyone has to do is search for all your posts under your name and your pattern is blatantly obvious. Tell your bosses that we can't survive on their reduced rates. If they only want junkies, thieves and the unemployable masses to be their drivers then fine. If they want a sustainable, competant workforce then they should quit lying to their drivers every chance they get and raise the rates.

After reading your post about how lower rates equals more money for the drivers, the writing was on the wall. Nobody, with the exception of the ******ed, believes that crap. Nobody would say it unless they were ******ed or works for Uber.

Uber should quit putting people on this forum trying to spread their lies here. It won't work. There are simply too many of us that know the truth.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> After reading your post about how lower rates equals more money for the drivers


Reducing rates creates more opportunities for drivers because demand would go up for the ride. That is what they were trying to get across. Wasn't me who came up with that.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Reducing rates creates more opportunities for drivers because demand would go up for the ride


We've all heard the lies and even saw the make believe pie chart Uber sent. In reality, whenever Uber cuts rates, you make less money each week. Real drivers have had to live through this fact and know it to be true. Uber's twisted word games are designed to keep new drivers to keep driving even though they are making less money.

Why do you feel compelled to keep replaying and quoting what Uber says, unless you work for them? We've already gotten the Uber bullshit e-mails, so we don't need to read them again. Real drivers know the truth based on real experience.

There are more experienced drivers on this forum than new ones. Uber lies are so easy to rip apart. Have fun!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> We've all heard the lies and even saw the make believe pie chart Uber sent. In reality, whenever Uber cuts rates, you make less money each week. Real drivers have had to live through this fact and know it to be true. Uber's twisted word games are designed to keep new drivers to keep driving even though they are making less money.
> 
> Why do you feel compelled to keep replaying and quoting what Uber says, unless you work for them? We've already gotten the Uber bullshit e-mails, so we don't need to read them again. Real drivers know the truth based on real experience.
> 
> There are more experienced drivers on this forum than new ones. Uber lies are so easy to rip apart. Have fun!


I never said you made more money I just said you have more opportunities.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm done. Time to get to my real job. Post more please, it's fun exposing the Uber corporate plants who come here from time to time.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

22 mile, $65 (suuurge!) And I did quite a bit of waiting.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

JasonCT said:


> What's been your longest Uber ride?
> 
> I had an almost 8 hour trip on Sunday and made almost $1,000.00 - enjoyed it quite a bit.


Here is my longest for the week, and probably in the top 10 Hemet to Long Beach CA


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

I just started a little over a week ago.......I've only done 4 rides, just feeling it out. My 3rd ride was San Clemente to Downtown LA........I think it was about 70 miles....my share was about $70. Since it was late (9pm) and I was tired.....I just logged off and drove back to OC after....didn't want to chance catching a ride farther from home.


----------

